# UFC 193 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next PPV event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC 193 takes place in two weeks starting at appr. 6:15 PM ET or 10:15 PM GMT. Both the BW and SW titles are on the line live from Etihad Stadium in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia! Here we go!










If the champ, hixxy, signs up he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Ronda Rousey	vs. Holly Holm
> Joanna Jedrzejczyk	vs. Valerie Letourneau
> Mark Hunt	vs. Antonio Silva
> Uriah Hall	vs. Robert Whittaker
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*
Main Event Results pg. 5

hixxy (51-30-3) vs Bknmax (41-49-1)

Main Card

boatoar (35-12-1) vs Joabbuac (7-5)
John8204 (35-26-1) vs ClydebankBlitz (8-9)
CupCake (7-12) vs Andrus (14-25)
*










*Members signed up:

hixxy
Andrus
boatoar
John8204
Bknmax
ClydebankBlitz
Joabbuac
CupCake
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Nov. 14th by 6:15 PM Eastern.*


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

*signs*


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

And whoever wants to take me on...beware! You're in for a world of pain like...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I will defend my Title on this Card


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah... i was matched against cupcake on a chick card once, didn't go well.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Eh, alright I'm in.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

The bottom 5 fights and Arreola/Matthews...I consider myself a relative 'hardcore' in that I watch pretty much all the fights, but I find my memory fades with some of these undercard heroes. Are those pretty much all coin flips for everyone else without doing any research or do you know right away who you think will win and are confident you're picking the favourite or are at least aware you're taking a live dog?

Just curious.

I'm in, but **** this could get ugly.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

A lot of the prelim and early prelim guys are from TUF Smashes. I thought Arreola had loads of UFC fights actually. 

On this card, the guys I wouldn't know are:-

Ryan Benoit (He's fought a few times, I just don't remember any).
Ben Nguyen (Don't remember at all)
Steve Kennedy (^)
Anthony Perosh (I remember him, just NOTHING about his fighting style)
Peter Sobotta (Same as above).


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Sign me up please


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Anthony Perosh.... i know he took out Vinny Mag in about 10 seconds, but his strengths do lie in the ground. Also remember him getting lit up against Diabate before doing a nice job turning things around, so he is tough. Actually... the Bader fight showed that more than anything, he got destroyed in that fight, almost hard to watch, stayed in there for all 3 though. 

Ryan Benoit i know mostly for putting away Mini-Pettis. He seemed decent everywhere without being especally good at anything.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah both of them and Sobotta are guys I've seen fight a couple of times but nothing really sticks. I'd know Benoit fought Mini-Pet but outside of that I wouldn't know any specific fights from any of them without a quick search. I've got a good few UFC events downloaded now so I'll give them a look before the event anyways.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The champ is in, and will defend.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm trying to put the matchups together for this, but ... problemo... we have an odd #. The one I usually ask is the last sign up but you can't do that when the last sign up is the champ who is defending his title now can ya? I can totally be the stand in, or if Andrus wants to he was next to last. Anyway time is running out to call out your opponent, everybody can't go against hixxy who else do you like to knock around from this list?...

Andrus, boatoar, John8204, Clydebankblitz, Joabbuac, Cupcake or dudeabides


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll go John. He's the only guy who hasn't either fluked me or been easily beat. I think I beat him once or twice back in the early days when I went by the alias Dr. No Show but as he is definitely Woodenhead, I want him.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm 1-1 with @Andrus, wanna complete the trilogy?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wanted boatoar since be beat me for the belt... feed him to me.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Who should i fight?? You guys can decide :/


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

boatoar said:


> The bottom 5 fights and Arreola/Matthews...I consider myself a relative 'hardcore' in that I watch pretty much all the fights, but I find my memory fades with some of these undercard heroes. Are those pretty much all coin flips for everyone else without doing any research or do you know right away who you think will win and are confident you're picking the favourite or are at least aware you're taking a live dog?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> I'm in, but **** this could get ugly.


Many of these fights are very close with inconsistent guys. 

Jake Matthews vs. Akbarh Arreola - Matthews is 21 years old and choked out by James Vick but he also choked out Vagner Rocha. 

Kyle Noke vs. Peter Sobotta - who knows what version of either guy shows up for this. 

Anthony Perosh vs. Gian Villante - This is maybe the best fight on the card either guy could knock the other one out.

Richie Vaculik vs. Danny Martinez - flyweight cut fight both guys have lost to higher competition 

Preliminary Card (UFC Fight Pass)
Dan Kelly vs. Steve Montgomery 
Richard Walsh vs. Steve Kennedy 
James Moontasri vs. Anton Zafir 
Ben Nguyen vs. Ryan Benoit

And these are all pick'em's


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Who should i fight?? You guys can decide :/


Prob the guy u ran away from and would of lost to last relative ufc


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Championship Pick 'em UFC 193 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... in the blue corner... this man is known as "SikWithIt"... hailing from Brooklyn... Bknmax! And ... Fighting out of the red corner! ... this man is known as England Elite... fighting out of England needing no introduction around the world.... he is the... REIGNING... and DEFENDING... UNDISPUTED... CPL Champion of the world... hixxy!! 

"Let's get it on!"...

Main Event

*hixxy* (51-30-3) vs *Bknmax* (41-49-1)

The sign ups are still open til the fights this coming weekend. There's a stand-in who can go against the next sign up on the main card, and then every two could make a new matchup. 

Main Card

*boatoar* (35-12-1) vs *Joabbuac* (7-5)
*John8204* (35-26-1) vs *ClydebankBlitz* (8-9)
*CupCake* (7-12) vs *Andrus* (14-25)










*Remember, to not miss any picks, send your picks in a PM/post here Saturday Nov. 14th by 6:15 PM Eastern. *​


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

So is your name meant to be like... *Boa* Constric*tor*


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I didn't know Kyle Noke trained MMA with Steve Irwin, The Crocodile Hunter.

My puny mind is blown. :jaw:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's cool, didn't know that... I just heard about Noke being his bodyguard. 

Here's a different one:










And one post up from yours, was Joab saying he eats meat like boa constrictors or something? :dunno:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Float like a butterfly, sting like a...stringray?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Wanted boatoar since be beat me for the belt... feed him to me.


A worthy adversary. I come with honour...and your pain. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Its fight day!!!!

Bknmax, that 49 in your loss column will tonight reach a milestone of half a century. Enjoy celebrating that!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

If you lose this Hixxy.... im leaving the site.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> If you lose this Hixxy.... im leaving the site.


No pressure then!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

So we meet again @CupCake . Our last 2 bouts have been unofficially named as "Fight of the century". I believe this one will not be a let-down.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Andrus said:


> So we meet again @CupCake . Our last 2 bouts have been unofficially named as "Fight of the century". I believe this one will not be a let-down.


I'm gonna unleash a ballet of violence on your asshole :thumb02:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

CupCake said:


> I'm gonna unleash a ballet of violence on your asshole :thumb02:


Oh my. That kind of language was just uncalled for. :thumb02: But alright, moisturize your face please because I want my fists of fury to have a soft spot for landing. :fighting05:

Just to pump it up:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Andrus said:


> Oh my. That kind of language was just uncalled for. :thumb02: But alright, moisturize your face please because I want my fists of fury to have a soft spot for landing. :fighting05:


Our last two, either won by about 3 points. Don't think I can take another nail-biter of a fight lol

Good luck @Andrus


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> So is your name meat to be like... *Boa* Constric*tor*



lol, that's a much sicker way to think of it.

Nope, it's a boat oar. The item used to row a boat.

When we were kids, my friends and I went camping (16-17 years old) in the spring quite a bit. Used to get pretty ****ed up and got to just spewing gibberish. 
We had decided that every vowel was now the letter 'o' and Peter my given name transformed to "Potore" and my buddy Graham "Grow Home" decided it needed to be something that existed...and Boat Oar was born. It still hasn't left me nearly 20 years later.

Yes, you'd have had to be there. 

So you'll be getting right split upside the head by a Boat Oar tonight. 

 I went all over the map with my picks, method of vic wise, i avoided the easier decisions as often as possible. This could very well cost me, but it's much more fun rooting for a finish. 
Let's get it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sending your picks boatoar, I received them all now except for the champ and we're still a few hours out. Even if he misses them, there's a stand in but Bknmax probably wouldn't want to go against that loser.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im here don't worry.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Have the picks from all eight competitors, thanks people :thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

boatoar said:


> lol, that's a much sicker way to think of it.
> 
> Nope, it's a boat oar. The item used to row a boat.
> 
> ...


Ha... i have picked a lot of finishes too, only 3 by decision actually.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UD is my default score for fights with fighters I've never heard of


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC 193 Championship Pick 'em 
*​
The correct calls were:



> Nguyen Sub 1
> Moontasri TKO 1
> Walsh UD
> Kelly UD
> ...


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*hixxy (52-30-3) vs Bknmax (41-50-1)
*

*And it is allll over !!! .. The winner ... and ... still... the... champion... of the Championship Pick 'em League... hixxy!!

He won 154 to 127!!! KOTN!

Here is your belt, ...
*









*
Main Card

boatoar (35-13-1) vs Joabbuac (8-5)
Fight won by Joabbuac 175 to 130! SOTN!

John8204 (36-26-1) vs ClydebankBlitz (8-10)
Fight won by John8204 188 to 180! FOTN!

CupCake (7-13) vs Andrus (15-25)
Fight won by Andrus 153 to 139! 
*​
Thanks for playing everybody ...

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Ronda Rousey vs. Holly Holm - Rousey SUB 1 :thumbsdown:
> Joanna Jedrzejczyk vs. Valerie Letourneau - Jedrzejczyk TKO 3 *22*
> Uriah Hall vs. Robert Whittaker - Hall UD :thumbsdown:
> Mark Hunt vs. Antonio Silva - Hunt KO 1 *28*
> ...


Bknmax


> Ronda Rousey,sub,Round 1 :thumbsdown:
> Joanna Jedrzejczyk,tko,Round 2 *22*
> Gian Villante,dec,u *21*
> Uriah Hall,tko,Round 2 :thumbsdown:
> ...


boatoar


> Ronda Rousey RD1 sub :thumbsdown:
> Joanna Jedrzejczyk RD 2 TKO *22*
> Peter Sobotta UD :thumbsdown:
> Mark Hunt	RD 2 TKO *25*
> ...


Joabbuac


> Joanna Jedrzejczyk KO 2 *23*
> Ronda Rousey SUB 1 :thumbsdown:
> Gian Villante KO 1 *29*
> Peter Sobotta UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


John8204


> 1. Rousey TKO1 :thumbsdown:
> 2. Jędrzejczyk TKO1 *22*
> 3. Matthews Sub2 *24*
> 4. Vaculik UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


ClydebankBlitz


> Ronda Rousey by Submission Rd 1 :thumbsdown:
> Mark Hunt by KO/TKO Rd 1 *30*
> Jared Rosholt by Unanimous Decision *29*
> Joanna Jedrzeczyk by KO/TKO Rd 4 *20*
> ...


CupCake


> Ronda Rousey Sub 1 :thumbsdown:
> Joanna Jedrzejczyk TKO 2 *22*
> Mark Hunt tko 2 *26*
> Uriah Hall UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


Andrus


> Ronda Rousey sub 2nd :thumbsdown:
> Joanna Jedrzejczyk KO 2nd *22*
> Mark Hunt	KO 2nd *26*
> Uriah Hall KO 2nd :thumbsdown:
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Missed the first fight. Weirdly not updated on Wiki but I see dudes was on it.

Nice finish from James Moontasri. He's been underrated for a bit but I wasn't confident enough to go with a finish.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Jo and I have a lot of similar picks. This should be a fun one. Good start 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Fk sake Walsh you completely gave him a chance there, ruining my prediction.

Taken down again. Jesus Walsh this is a bad performance.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

boatoar said:


> Jo and I have a lot of similar picks. This should be a fun one. Good start



They are so similar, even down to the order... This could be basically over really early.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Walsh is a ******* clown. Could have finished this fight 10x. My sub prediction was ridiculous apparently, but ko should have been 100%. Just insane. Grats on the UD Jo, I'm not bitter or anything


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

boatoar said:


> Walsh is a ******* clown. Could have finished this fight 10x. My sub prediction was ridiculous apparently, but ko should have been 100%. Just insane. Grats on the UD Jo, I'm not bitter or anything.


I know. I had him KO1 and John had him UD. I easily should have had the full points and got a big lead but fk Walsh.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So tonight's the night of idiotic fighters. Awesome. Round 2, Steve winning the second round. Kelly has one hand on him....not even an underhook...Steve doesnt back up and is tripped.

Third round, Creepy Weasel forgets he's easily the better boxer. Now he'll lose. Fk sake.

Kelly going for that armbar, ABYSMAL grappling from Steve.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, I figured Kelly would end up gassing hard. See ya weasel.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think Steve's like the only guy Kelly's even clinched with since being in the UFC.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Cupcake Vs Andrus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5BMEDIA%3Dyoutube%5D99476129792[/MEDIA]


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Martinez Vs Vas is one of the biggest me Vs John fights. Martinez doing well so far.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I think I lost this one already we have almost all the same picks , hixxy did the right thing running from me last card


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Very big win for me.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Very big win for me.


Me too, in fact... Boatoar might have already beat me by now if this hadn't gone my way.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Gonna need that Hall KO and Matthews dec to stand a chance now i think. Matthews ko1 would suck haha.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Put on 5 €1 bets tonight.

First to go down:- Ryan Benoit, Kyle Noke, Daniel Kelly, Robert Whittaker & Valerie Challenger (Benoit lost)

Second to go down:- Moontasari Vs Zafir, Walsh Vs Kennedy, Noke Vs Sobotta, Kelly Vs Steve, Matthews Vs Arreola, Vas Vs Martinez and Hall Vs Whittaker to all go decision (Moontasari Vs Zafir was a KO).

Third to go down:- Anthony Perosh, Akbarh Arreola, Jared Rosholt & Rousey in Rd 1 (Perosh lost)

STILL TO GO...

Mark Hunt Vs Bigfoot in under 1 minute.
Struve Vs Rosholt in under 1 minute.

And

Struve Vs Rosholt over 1.5 rounds. Joanna Polishname to go to decision. Hunt to win by KO in round 1. Rousey to win by KO in round 1.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

boatoar said:


> Gonna need that Hall KO and Matthews dec to stand a chance now i think. Matthews ko1 would suck haha.


Id imagine you have the betting odds on your side with both of them. Both were kinda risky for me.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn... that scream, Sobotta one of my higher picks too.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> I think I lost this one already we have almost all the same picks , hixxy did the right thing running from me last card


Im 29 points ahead and we have the same picks on the main card, just one or two slight finish variations.

AND STILL....


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn... Think Arreola can last the 3rd round Boatoar?

Edit: Nope.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Damn. More pts to you. Shitty stoppage, but I'm used to Vegas.

Now all I need is the 'old' SD losing Hall to show up and you're good to go. Haha. you may have already won.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Shit! Andrus is really running away with this. I was hoping it would've been closer like the last fights but this is gonna turn into a total washout.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha, there is a reason i called my first ever majority decision in that fight.


Eye was pretty nasty though.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Shit! Andrus is really running away with this. I was hoping it would've been closer like the last fights but this is gonna turn into a total washout.



Yep, but maybe best of 5? I was impressed when I saw he was the only one that picked Noke. :thumbsup:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

BLah. live bet struve for fun was not the best.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You ready Boa Constrictoar?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Grats Jo. Good battle. Turning away at the end will seal it. 

**** that was a weird fight. Fun to watch.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> You ready Boa Constrictoar?




You got this one. IN aussie, no way i got the sd. 

another sd loss? probably


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Kinda ****ed up my pick here... meant to be SD not MD.... not that it makes any difference. 

Good match Boa, I was getting pretty worried in that 3rd, Whitaker looked tired in there.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@John8204, delighted to concede that one to you. Sometimes playing this game, we do shit like picking Rosholt over Struve and rooting for them even though we hate them. But Whittaker Vs Hall? DELIGHTED you beat me there. I heavily considered going the same way, but I didn't think Whittaker would look quite as good overall.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If anyone cares to donate Bknmax some credits then please do so. He just lost a load betting on himself to win.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hixxy said:


> If anyone cares to donate Bknmax some credits then please do so. He just lost a load betting on himself to win.


What? I don't have to leave the site.... I owe you one.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> What? I don't have to leave the site.... I owe you one.


Nope you don't.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax only lost cause you made him admit to defeat. Only p.ussys force their opponents to submit.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax's performance is truly one of the worst i have ever seen from a title challenger...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

How'd all of you guys pick that Rousey fight wrong? So one sided jeez.  (Glad I was sitting this one out even if I would've picked KN)


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I was the only one not to have her as my top pick, that counts as a victory right?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well you lost less than anybody else on her at least, but you had more than that moral victory... congrats on your win btw I added up all the results right I hope on page 5. Congrats to the champ too.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wheres Bknmax?

Whos fighting him on the undercard at the next event?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Wheres Bknmax?
> 
> Whos fighting him on the undercard at the next event?


Good win


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow... Clyde, you were unlucky tonight. Second highest score of the night, just not enough against beast mode John.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Good win


It was an honour.

You will be back.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Wow... Clyde, you were unlucky tonight. Second highest score of the night, just not enough against beast mode John.


You're right he had a hell of a time picking so many perfect (winner/method/round) that's the only way to get the win when your opponent got one more fighter right but it's still pretty rare.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Right ill throw it out there early...

Ill defend my title collectively at Fight Night 80, TUF Finale and UFC 194.

Same opponent, but would prefer the scoring to be separate for each event, but added together, if that makes sense.

Ill speak to match maker dudeabides regarding opponent, but im open to suggestions.

How about whoever scores higest at UFC Fight Night - Henderson v Masvidal gets the shot?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking forward to that 3 nights in a row of adding up CPL scores then adding them all up together on the last one.... if we get enough people to do it. But so far it's just the four of us, hixxy. The 194 will have a CPL for sure even if the internet gets blown up and we have to draw it and fax or mail the picks.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Grats again to mah man Jo. I went all chalk and paid. You da man, cool guy. This constrictor will be back. 7/13 or 5 for last 11 is my worst in awhile.

Even had a real life $30 Sabotta/Hall/Struve parlay. 

I haven't gone 0/3 on an mma parlay in years. HAHAHA.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for a good fight @CupCake . 
Seeing Noke training with that crocodile guy made it clear that you don't wanna pick against him. Im planning to take some time off and come back on the big show, UFC 194 Aldo vs McGregor @Dec12. And I'm open to all challanges.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I like hixxy's new idea of combining cards, but also think 194 is so stacked that it deserves to stand on its own.

We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So I slept through the event, watched it this morning so I'm in the dark with Clyde's and thought well ****

0-1 - Benoit gets KO'd
1-1 - Monnsatri with the KO, forgot I even made that pick
2-1 - Yeah I knew Walsh was winning that
2-2 -and then UH Montgomery so close
2-3 - double uh took a risk betting against the wrestler and I lost
3-3 - turned out to be the easiest pick on the card 
3-4 - and this is when I assumed I lost, I thought this was the fight I should take the big risk on and he got crushed.

So then I'm watching the PPV and I'm like yup called Rosholt and then did I have Whitaker KO'ing him or decisioning doesn't matter already lost to Clyde, Joanna didn't get the finish likely had the lowest score on the card.

And then I see how the rest of you LOSERS did and that I got the HIGH SCORE WTF

I thought I would be the only guy taking Sobotta and almost all of us did that has to have been the biggest shocker of the night...right guys.

Off to watch the main event now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So who wants to run through one for tonight's card? We don't need dude we can run this shit ourself! (accidentally breaks everything).


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I once lost an exhibition against the Dude, we both posted picks on the day of the fight. 

So Clyde... Come at me bro.

Kevin Gastelum TKO 4
Ricardo Lamas UD
Henry Cejudo TKO 3
Refrain Escudero UD
Taylor La Swift TKO 2
Bart Simpson KO 1
Alejandro Perez UD
Touchy Fili Sub 1
Michel Prazeres UD
Enrique Marin Sub 1
Alvaro Mendoza Sub 1


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Kevin Gastelum SUB 2
Ricardo Lamas UD
Henry Cejudo TKO 3
Refrain Escudero UD
Taylor La Swift TKO 2
Bart Simpson KO 1
Alejandro Perez UD
Touchy Fili Sub 1
Michel Prazeres UD
Enrique Marin Sub 1
Alvaro Mendoza Sub 1



That just happened.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Well... thats just cheating.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I beg to differ sir.


----------

